# مكتبه خرافيه لاكثر من 900 عنوان هندسي مختلف .. بروابط مباشره



## حامد الحمداوي (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع منقول*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *

*اخواني الطلاب والمهندسين المكتبه تشتمل على العديد من كتب الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية والكهربائية والالكترونية في شتى مجالاتها , وكذلك سلسلة شوم و دوميس التعليمية وغيرها الكثير ,,,,*

*تحتوي المكتبة على العديد من الكتب التي تغطي الاقسام التالية : *
*1- إدارة المشاريع Project Managment*
*أ- براميفير .*
*ب- معدات التشييد*
*2- الرسم الهندسي Draw Engineering*
*3- دورة تقييم وإصلاح المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة المبادئ والتطبيقات*
*4- سلسلة دوميس التعليمية Dummies DerieS*
*5- سلسلة شوم التعليمية Collection of Schaum's Outline *
*6- علوم هندسية أخرى*
*7- كتب هندسية*
*8- ندوة الكوارث وسلامة المباني في الدول العربية 2008 *
*9- هندسة الانشاءات Construction Engineering *
*10- هندسة المياه والبيئة Environment And Water Engineering*
*11- هندسة النقل والمرور Traffic and Transportation Engineering *
*12- هندسة معمارية Architecture Engineering *
*13-هندسة كهربائية والكترونية Electrical and electronics Engineering *
*14-هندسة ميكانيكية Mechanical Engineering*


*http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/6...f/sharing.html*


*راجياً من الله ان تكون مفيدة للجميع , واتمنى التوفيق لي ولكم ... *​


----------



## القطناني (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (29 سبتمبر 2008)

القطناني قال:


> شكررررررررررررررا


 
عيدك سعيد وايامك مباركة ان شاء الله 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## مهندس وعد (12 نوفمبر 2008)

mercy 
>>>>>


----------



## eng_amirayousef (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Control_Eng (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## eng3bed (3 أبريل 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكم سادتي
وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## عبد العزيز محمود ج (18 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## العقاب الهرم (21 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر اخى الكريم
دمت ودام عطاؤك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 أبريل 2009)

عبد العزيز محمود ج
العقاب الهرم
thank you brothers
with all the best for you are


----------



## حسين فاضل عبدالله (19 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا لك اخي على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## حسين فاضل عبدالله (19 ديسمبر 2013)

عندي سؤال اتمنى منكم ان تجيبوني 
عندما احمل اي كتاب من موقع 4shared كيف افتح الكتاب في الحاسبة لانه اي كتاب احمله من هذا الموقع ما يفتح عندي


----------



## adison2000 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

عذراً .. الموضوع للإغلاق لتلف الرابط ..

يمكنك أخ حسين إرسال رابط تحميل من 4SHARED لأحد هذه الكتب التي تقصدها على الخاص لأرى ما المشكله ..
أو طرح تساؤلك في ملتقى هندسة الحاسب الآلي هنا :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php/53


----------

